# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Segel fr Wiedereinsteiger

## lordofchaos

So, nachdem ich nun ein Board gefunden habe (Mistral Explosion)
brauch ich jetzt noch ein passendes Segel.

hab da folgende gefunden
North NATURAL 2008 - 7.0m
North DRIVE 2008 - 7,0m (Boom 212 / Imcs20-22 / Mast 430)
F2 GLIDE 7,0m (Boom 210 / IMCS21 / Mast 430)

welche wrdet Ihr den nehmen ..... 

Kann mir jemand etwas ber diese Segel erzhlen ?
MERCI  B)  :Big Smile: 

PS:
Revier: Bayerische Binnenseen
Gewicht: 95kg

Gre
Freddy

----------


## Surf-Max

Moin Freddy!
ber diese Segel kann ich nix erzhlen. Aber dass alle drei mit 430er Masten und IMCS 21 gefahren werden, das drfte fr einen Wiedereinsteiger zumindest gewhnungsbedrftig sein. Aber das ist wohl der Trend heute. Ich fahre mein 7er mit einem 490er Mast und habe entsprechende Leistung. Ein modernes 7er zieht vermutlich so wie ein altes Sechser. Und ich fahre gern kleine Segel, also passt mir dieser Trend berhaupt nicht. Geholfen hab ich dir hiermit vermutlich nicht. Es sei denn, du holst dir lteres Material, zahlst weniger dafr und fhrst halt einen lngeren Mast. Das hngt natrlich auch von deiner Gre ab. Ich fahre gern lange Masten! Und - wie gesagt - mglichst kleine Segel.

Gre
Max

----------


## Wolfman

Hallo Leute,

ich hab das North Natural 7,0 von 2007 und kann sagen, dass es hlt, was die Tests (und die North-Werbung) versprechen. Gute Angleitleistung (fr ein NoCam-Segel) und sehr einfaches Handling (auch bei strkerem Wind, wenn man es dann flacher trimmt). Ich habs extra gekauft, weil das GUN Booster (Vorgnger des Cannonball, 3 Camber) meiner Frau zu schwer und unhandlich war (und ich dessen extreme Angleitpower nicht mehr so brauche, weil ich inzwischen noch ein 8,5er Frhgleitsegel hab). Auch meine Frau, die noch nicht so gut surft, kommt mit dem Natural prima zurecht.

Und das North Natural (2007, 2008 und auch 2009) fhrt sich mit nem 460er Mast (IMCS 25), nicht mit 430er.

Mit den beiden anderen Segeln hab ich keine Erfahrung. Das North Drive drfte aber konstruktionsbedingt (weniger Latten, leichter ...) und mit dem krzeren Mast deutlich weicher sein. Bei deinem Gewicht ist das m.E. kein Vorteil. Das F2 Glide (ich hab mal kurz gegooglet) drfte in die gleiche Kategorie fallen wie das Drive.

Das Natural ist sicher haltbarer als die beiden anderen und fr einen Wiedereinsteiger auch sehr gut geeignet. Auerdem hast du lnger was davon, wenn du besser wirst. Mir an deiner Stelle wrs den vermutlichen Mehrpreis wert!

HL     Wolfman

----------


## Wolfman

Hi Freddy,

hab gerade in deinem alten Thread gelesen, wie weit du schon warst (und deshalb bald wieder sein wirst). Deshalb nimm auf keinen Fall ein Anfngersegel, du kommst mit jedem camberlosen Freeridesegel zurecht und wirst viel mehr Freude an deren hheren Leistungen haben. Und 7,0 qm ist auf den Seen das mindeste, was du brauchst. Bei entsprechender Gre und deinem Gewicht knnten es auch 7,5 qm sein, damit kommst du mit deinem Knnen auch schnell zurecht!

Wieviele Liter hat denn dein Explosion jetzt - 145? Damit und mit 7,0er Segel brauchst du satte 4 Bft., um ans Gleiten zu kommen. Mit einem greren Segel reduzierst du diese Schwelle etwas.

HL     Wolfman

----------


## Steve-O

Hi Freddy
Ich habe das Natural in 6.6 aus 2007.
Ich kann nichts negatives darber berichten, allerdings wrde ich es mir nicht nocheimal kaufen.
Ich wrde dir das Neil Pryde Solo empfehlen,habe es in 5.0 und 6.0 und komme damit deutlich besser zurecht als mit dem Natural. Es liegt irgendwie leichter in der Hand und wirkt agiler.
Das Natural ist etwas Robuster wrde ich sagen,aber Du willst damit ja auch nicht in die Welle.
Gru Steve-O

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...5286a2ff7b88ec

----------


## Wolfman

Hallo Steve,

wieviel wiegst du denn, welches Board und wo bei welchen Winden surfst du? Die Segelgren, von denen du berichtest, sind fr Freddy bei seinen Seen und seinem Gewicht zu klein. Und dass sich (bei entsprechendem Wind) 5,0 und 6,0 etwas anders anfhlen als 6,6 ist wohl normal. Besser wre es, gleiche Gren zu vergleichen.

Glaubt man den Tests auf http://www.windsurfing-test.de/index.php?loc=home, drfte das 2008er Natural noch mal besser sein als das 2007er.

Die Solos kenne ich nicht, weder in deinen Gren noch in 7,0 oder 7,5. Ich wrde mir aber schon deshalb keine NP Segel kaufen, weil da die Kombination mit anderen Masten schwierig werden kann (NP hat eben einen etwas eigenen Schnitt). Ein spterer Wechsel des Materials kann da schwierig werden. Auch wenn NP einen guten Ruf hat, ich will mich nicht auf eine Marke festlegen (ich kann eben meinen GUN Mast weiter verwenden, wenn ich mir statt des GUN Segels ein North kaufe ...). Und NP sind nicht gerade preisgnstig. Trotzdem kme ein 7,0er oder 7,5er Solo fr Freddy auch in Frage ...

HL     Wolfman

----------


## Steve-O

Hallo Wolfman,
prinzipiell gebe Ich dir recht,das man gleiche Gren vergleichen sollte.
Ich bin aber auch schon ein 7.0er Solo zum Testen gefahren und auch da hatte Ich den Eindruck 
das es sich besser und leichter anfhlt.Gerade beim Halsen.
Das ist natrlich mein ganz persnlicher Eindruck.
Auch ein Neil Pryde Segel kann man bedenkenlos mit Masten anderer Hersteller kombinieren.
Wenn Du es so genau nimmst,drftest Du bei North Segeln auch nur North Masten verwenden.

Beim North Natural ist der Segelschnitt ab 7,0 mehr aufs Angleiten als aufs Handling ausgelegt.
Noch ein Grund mehr fr einen Wiedereinsteiger sich fr das Solo zu entscheiden.
Trotzdem ist und bleibt das Natural ein Top Segel und der Rest wohl auch ein wenig Geschmacksache.


Gru Steve-O

----------


## Gegen den Wind

Gaastra Matrix, kommt frh und mit gengend gewicht auch bis ins unendliche fahrbar...

----------


## Wolfman

Hallo Steve, hallo Freddy, hallo Leute,

zunchst denke ich, dass Freddy mit einem Freeridesegel von 7-8 qm jedenfalls halbwegs richtig liegt. Ob er ein eher handlingorientiertes Segel nimmt oder ein eher (an-)gleitstarkes oder den Mittelweg, hngt von seinen Prioritten ab (und es gibt vielleicht noch ein paar Eigenschaften, die die Entscheidung beeinflussen knnen). Ein paar Anmerkungen aber noch zu den bisherigen Posts:

Ein NP Segel mit anderen Masten zu kombinieren und umgekehrt ist nicht unproblematisch. Man sieht das ganz gut am Mast-Test der SURF: http://www.surf-magazin.de/smo/surf_...=3893&nodeid=4. Die NP Masten haben die hchsten Biegewerte (IMCS-Wert Biegung - nicht zu verwechseln mit dem bekannteren und auf praktisch allen Masten zu findenden IMCS-Werten fr die Hrte) und die grte Durchbiegung im Topbereich. Praktisch alle anderen Masten weisen nicht diese extreme Charakteristik auf. Und die NP Segel sind so geschnitten, dass sie gut dazu passen. Die anderen Firmen stimmen ihre Segel und Masten auch aufeinander ab. Deshalb passen grundstzlich Masten und Segel derselben Firma am besten zusammen. Eine Kombination zweier Firmen ist umso problematischer, je unterschiedlicher diese Biegewerte sind. Deshalb bekommt man mit den "Extremvertretern" (einerseits NP, andererseits sicher Maui Sails) am ehesten Probleme bei der Kombination. Und aus diesen Tabellenwerten erklrt sich, welche Kombinationen eher gehen und welche weniger (siehe auch mein obiger Post). Wenn euch das Thema interessiert und ihr ein wenig stbert, werdet ihr auch die entsprechenden praktischen Erfahrungen der Leute finden. Solange wir nur von kleinen Fltchen als "Kombinationsproblemen" sprechen, ist das sicher halb so wild, das schadet dem Freizeitsurfer nicht viel, und das gibts auch bei Mast und Segel der gleichen Marke. Aber eine unpassende Kombination kann auch grere Falten und damit neben Performanceverlust hheren Materialverschlei zur Folge haben.

Wenn ihr was ber verschiedene Segel und ihre Eigenschaften wissen wollt, ist diese Seite nach meiner Erfahrung sehr hilfreich: http://www.windsurfing-test.de/. Leider findet sich das NP Solo darin nicht, so dass auch hier ein Vergleich schwierig ist (ich geh aber davon aus, da das Solo ein gutes Segel ist, wie es Steve aus eigener Erfahrung beschreibt). Wenn Steve aber schreibt, das Natural sei ab 7 qm mehr auf Angleiten ausgelegt als aufs Handling, gibt das nur den Vergleich von North selbst zu den kleineren Gren wieder. Im Vergleich zu anderen Freeridesegeln dieser Gre hat das Natural aber ein hervorragendes Handling (siehe Test)! Und wenn ich diese Tests lese und mir die vermutlichen Anforderungen von Freddy vorstelle, wre es fr mich mit die erste Wahl. Daneben vielleicht noch das Gun Flash (Preis/Leistung!). Aber auch weitere kmen gut in Frage (allerdings oft teurer, weil es nach meiner Erfahrung weniger Angebote gibt). Das zuletzt vorgeschlagene Gaastra Matrix ist fr einen guten Wiedereinsteiger mit hufig weniger Wind am Spot vielleicht nicht so geeignet, weil es seine Strken eher in anderen Bereichen hat ...

Ja, Freddy, jetzt mut du dich entscheiden ...

Hang Loose

Wolfman

----------


## lordofchaos

> ..........
> Ja, Freddy, jetzt mut du dich entscheiden ...



.. 1,2 oder Drei, du musst dich entscheiden ...
Und ob Ihr richtig steht, seht Ihr wenn das Licht ausgeht :=)

mensch kinners, eine entscheidung ist echt nicht leicht *sfg*
Ich werd mal sehen, was in den Brsen gibt, eventuell warte ich noch bis
ende Februar und schau mich in Mnchen auf der F.RE.E (Ex CBR) um.

Fr Tipps oder Segelverkufe bin ich jederzeit zu haben  :Smile: 

Gru aus Mnchen
Freddy

----------


## Wolfman

Hi Freddy,

ich dachte mehr an das frhere "Herzblatt" - aber die Schwierigkeit ist immer gleich ... Du hast ja noch etwas Zeit. Und so ganz falsch wirst du es sicher nicht treffen, wenn du mal die Tests und Tips gelesen hast. Haste nochmal ber die Gre nachgedacht?

HL Wolfman

----------


## lordofchaos

Ich tendiere zu 7,5m
wobei ich auch noch ein 6.9er im Auge habe. 
Vorteil 6,9er (so denke ich) 
... einfacher zu handhaben (manver ben
... leichter aus dem Wasser zu bekommen beim Wasserstart (wind vorrausgesetzt)
Nachteil 
.... spterer Gleitpunkt
.... bei wenig wind Wasserstart schwieriger

Allerdings knnte ich im fortschreitenden Stadium auf z.b ein 8er oder 8,5er wechseln
und htte fr a bisserl mehr Wind ne gute gre

Beim 7,5er ist lohnt dann schon fast eher der sprung zu 9m

*grbel*

schwierig das ist .....
gefhrlich sie ist, die dunkle seite der Macht ...

Gre
der verwirrte unschlssige Lord

----------


## Wolfman

Hi Lord,

deine Entscheidung wird nicht einfacher, wenn du auch noch knftige mgliche Entwicklungen einbeziehst. Da spielen dann viele verschiedene Unwgbarkeiten mit rein. Vielleicht hilfts dir, wenn ich mal etwas mit mir vergleiche.

Als ich 1993 wieder einstieg (damals 70 kg), hab ich mir fr die Urlaube am Meer ein 149-Liter-Brett und zwei Segel mit 6,4 und 5,4 qm gekauft. Damit kam ich ne ganze Weile zurecht. Allerdings gabs selbst am Meer (Korsika, Sardinien, Griechenland) oft Tage, an denen ich damit nicht zum Gleiten kam. Und wenn du schon am Gleiten warst, wirst du das schnell wieder hinkriegen und ohne Gleiten nicht wirklich Spass haben.

Inzwischen surfen wir an Seen (Comer See, Altmhlsee ...) und am Meer (Kroatien). Mit meinen gut 75 kg hab ich die Palette 8,5 - 7,0 - 5,6 - 4,8 qm, meist mit nem 130-Liter-Board. Am meisten bin ich letztes Jahr mit dem 8,5er gesurft, paar Mal mit dem 7er, selten mit den zwei kleineren (dafr pfeift's meist nicht genug - aber meine Kinder nutzen diese Segel auch bei weniger Wind). Mit dem 8,5er brauch ich gute 3 Bft., um Gleiten zu knnen. Mit dem 7er mu es schon stabil 4 Bft. haben (alles ohne Pumpen).

Fr dich ist noch wichtig, dass ich mal ne Faustregel gelesen hab, dass man pro 10 kg Gewichtsunterschied 1 qm Segel mehr/weniger braucht. Wenn ich mit meinem Bruder unterwegs bin (gut 65 kg), surft der auch wirklich mit 1 qm weniger etwa gleich schnell.

Was knnte das fr dich heien? Zum Gleiten mit kleinen 4 Bft. mtest du wohl ca. 9 qm haben (7+2, mit dem etwas greren Board kommst du wohl etwas frher ans Gleiten). Das ist nicht die Gre, die ich mir an deiner Stelle als erstes zulegen wrde. Aber fr sptere Jahre wre das eine Gre, die du noch vernnftig handhaben knntest und vielleicht mal haben willst (das mte fr dich jedenfalls gehen, vielleicht sogar noch mehr).

Wenn du jetzt ein 6,9er nehmen wrdest, mte die nchste Gre ca. 8,5 sein (+ 20% ist so der Richtwert fr ne gute Abstufung). Nimmst du jetzt 7,5, knnte die nchste Gre dann gut 9 sein. Wrdest du jetzt schon 8 qm nehmen, knntest du spter noch bis 10 gehen. Das hngt alles davon ab, welche Windstrke auf deinen Seen fter erreicht wird (ich glaube mal, mehr als ein 4er wird da nicht so hufig sein, auer bei Schlechtwetter?) und was du dir selbst auch zutraust und fr die Zukunft vornimmst. Wenn deine 95 kg sich sportlich gesthlt auf 1,95 m Lnge verteilen, geht da etwas mehr als wenn du nur 1,80 bist ... Aber wenn ich an meine Frau (185 cm, 78 kg) denke, die nicht so viel Ehrgeiz hat und noch nicht am Gleiten ist und normalerweise das 7er Natural nimmt - da wrd ich an deiner Stelle mindestens ein 7,5er nehmen.

Ich denke, auch mit dem kannst du jetzt am Anfang schon gut manvrieren, ob mit oder ohne Gleiten. Und du deckst mit ihm langfristig den Windbereich obere 4 bis 5 Bft. ab. Willst du mit zunehmendem Knnen auch bei noch mehr Wind surfen, wird natrlich ein kleineres Segel ntig (so 6 qm). Stellst du fest, dass es oft zu wenig Wind hat, mu halt das 9er her.

Mein Rat: nimm mindestens ein 7,5er zum Anfangen. Es kann sein, dass du spter meinst, etwas mehr wre noch besser gewesen. Aber ganz falsch liegst du damit sicher nicht. Dass du dir nach 3 normalen Surftagen weniger wnscht, glaub ich nicht ...

Ach so: was den Wasserstart angeht, kann ich wenig sagen, weil ich ihn noch nicht kann. Ich brauch ihn mit meinen Boards auch nicht, das ist bei dir genau so (wir haben ja keine Sinker oder Semisinker). Probieren und lernen kannst du ihn aber mit deinem Board auch. Voraussetzung ist nur, dass du dein Segel (egal wie gro) bei entsprechend starkem Wind beherrscht - weil du es bei einem Wind fahren mut, der dich auch herauszieht. Du hast recht, bei greren Segeln ist das etwas schwieriger. Aber ich wrde da den Schwerpunkt einfach beim Surfen setzen und nicht beim Wasserstart. Der wird erst wichtig, wenn du bei deutlich mehr Wind auf ein kleineres Board umsteigen willst (dann ist der Schotstart nmlich sehr viel schwieriger oder unmglich - wenig Auftrieb und Stabilitt, Wellen usw. - aber dann brauchst du auch kleinere Segel dazu).

Ich hoffe, das hilft noch etwas.

HL - Wolfman

----------

